# Ft. Pierce 2/3



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Went to Ft. Pierce Friday. Didn't catch much but saw a couple keeper snook, a trout and a bunch of nice sheepshead caught. Storms blew in hard during the afternoon. Wind was howling and plenty of rain and lightning. Caught one decent whiting during the storm once everyone had left. Decided to hit the wing bar by the inlet, good wings!

Maybe next time...


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Hurricain Chirs is a great wing place,,, also some good fish sandwhichs... And from what I understand some cold beer...
What part did you fish?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I fished the south jetty rocks, didn't realize how badly that place got whacked by the storm.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I have seen people with rolling rod and tackel holders carry them across most of that jetty.
Was nice long time ago...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, I rolled a pier cart down those potholes. Not a good idea to fish that jetty when you've been drinking, I almost learned that the hard way Friday. Fishing in the middle of a howling gale and lightning probably isn't the brightest thing I've ever done either.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

come on.... You have done worse...
That place calls you in and shakes you up... Hit he Jetty bar?


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Lightnings during the storm*

I think it might be dangerous to fish during a storm, especially in Florida (with its fierce lightnings and all)

Don't want to sound like a wimp. But my thoughts.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, I hit the bar and then went back to fishing in the storm because the tide was running out and I didn't want to miss the bite. Probably not the smartest thing to do but I had driven so far and the liquid courage dictated that it would be stupid to let those 3 dozen live shrimp go to waste.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Liquid logic if I have ever heard it...
Some great Ideas come that way sometimes....  :--| 
Hey how is the off shore bite? I have a customer comming into town and am taking him off shore and then ICW. I think we are deep dropping SAt and ICW Sunday. Any word on the off shore bite??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Offshore bite is really good right now, grouper, snapper and even some cobia. I haven't been in awhile (not having a boat gets in the way) but I heard it is good. Last time I went out, got into some small snapper and some nice seabass.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Are ya speakin' of the jetty where Indian River meets the Atlantic ?If so,brings back memories from long ago.Had an uncle whose life was fisihng.he guided at Santee-Cooper lakes in SC for lots of folks and took us to Florida nearly every summer.Went deep sea fishing a guide named Williams for sails and kings and a party boat for big Jewfish and grouper on a boat named Alert.Stayed at at motel/villa like place called Fishangrala(sp ?) Have a 4" scar on my leg as a lifelong reminder of falling off the jetty.Fort Pierce,great place and great memories.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the Off shore info...


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

VICIII go to www.boatlessfisherman.com put your report there and look around I think you'll like the site


----------

